# trust issues



## Ballzach

I've been looking at this computer(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227368) for a while now and i'm most likely going to buy it(once it becomes available again).  The only problem is that i dont know whether to trust it.  i don't trust that when it gets here, something will be broke inside of it due to shipping. 

Thats not the only thing, i need other choices.  I really don't want to build my own computer with all the parts because i'm pretty sure i'll screw something up in the process.  If anyone knows of a good build that is being sold as a whole for less than $500 than could you please link it here.

I am planning on playing an MMO(Eve Online), minecraft, and other games i may come across.  I don't really care to play these games on high graphics, just want them lag free.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## claptonman

That could play those games on good settings.

As for the trust, you have nothing to worry about. Newegg is one of the greatest companies ever. They will replace it with no problem.


----------

